# infinito tire width



## triumph.1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I can't find what the max tire size I can get by with on a 2012 infinito. I am hoping 28mm, but with the brakes that may be a stretch. Anyone out there have the answer? I want to run a wider tire for winter use on paths and the 23mm tires are a bit sketchy. I have never run anything else so don't know if 25mm will offer enough stability on crushed limestone paths to loose dirt, thanks.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I think it will take a 28mm tyre. I know the latest version does.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

The brakes are not a problem. Ultegra or 105 brakes can take a 28 no problem.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

25 no problem. 28 depends on actual tire width, rims and brakes.
FTR I use 25 mm Conti GP4season on Campag Zonda (15c) rims on my 2010 Infinito, which is using the same mould as the 2012. Haven't tried anything wider.

The new for 2014 Infinito CV is a different beast all together, designed for Paris-Roubaix width tires, which was not in the design brief of the original Infinito.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Tried 28's on my 2013 Infinito with Campy SR brakes. They jammed against the brake calipers front and rear. Riding 26's which I really like. 

Compass Bicycles: Tires


----------

